

Lua client for Elasticsearch - vampire_dk
https://github.com/DhavalKapil/elasticsearch-lua

======
sinzone
Would be cool to have ES as Lua plugin for KONG [1]

[1] [https://github.com/mashape/kong](https://github.com/mashape/kong)

------
AznHisoka
Is there any benefit to using Lua as opposed to Java or Ruby as a client for
Elasticsearch (assuming one isn't using Lua already in their code)

~~~
arthurcolle
Lua is faster than both

~~~
sinzone
much faster than Ruby

